# Amazing



## kimbo (1/5/15)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (1/5/15)

kimbo said:


>




That is true dedicated engineering, I can just imagine the calculations and cad work that went into that design. The thing that really amazes me is the smooth running of that little V-12. WOW.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/5/15)

Thats insane. That wasn't even a computer controlled lathe. He made a crank shaft and balanced it. I've rebuild my fair share of engines in my younger days but building a pushrod V12 from scratch, that guy is a master craftsman. Even more impressive is that the thing runs I would have been impressed if it turned by hand.


----------



## Riaz (1/5/15)

That is flippen amazing!


----------

